

Curiosity Rover Update: Live Stream - martindale
http://www.ustream.tv/NASAJPL

======
colkassad
While it seems ridiculous now that I think about it, I thought I was tuning in
to a live video stream from Mars. Damn.

------
martindale
It appears that the Curiosity Rover has discovered simple organic molecules on
Mars, but they are in the process of determining whether or not they are
indigenous to Mars.

~~~
sidcool
Wow!! I don't have access to the live stream. Can you post any important
updates here? Thanks.

~~~
larrydag
Here's the press release from JPL.
[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/news/whatsnew/index.cfm?FuseAct...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/news/whatsnew/index.cfm?FuseAction=ShowNews&NewsID=1399)

------
mablae
Damn. That sucks.

